# [REQ] Dallas Photo Shoot



## JTx (Feb 16, 2006)

Hi All,

Just found this forum and some great stuff here.

I will be traveling to the Dallas area in mid-april. Dallas / Allen area. I shoot female physique athletes. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciate it!

JT

P.S. I'll post some of my work in the appropriate category.


----------

